# My chicken is a freak of nature...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard a commotion in the chicken coop this morning and went in to investigate. This is what I found:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

poor chicken! LOL 

wonder if it is a double yoke


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It most likely will be! We had a couple of double yokers but they weren't that big!
Agreed! Poor chicken!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I know, it's crazy! She is a large hen but still! I almost want to keep it for display instead of using it--it is amazing!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ours do that every once in a while - I feel soooo bad for them - LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep double yoker....

That sure has to hurt......coming out..... :shocked: :wink:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We have a couple that big once in a while - crazy they are the size of our duck eggs!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you sure your chicken isn't part ostrich? Hahaha.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....I have a brown leghorn that lays one like that about every 3rd egg and yes, they are double yokers! I read somewhere that when they get close to the end of their laying years they start doing this......don;t know if there is truth to this. My girl is a little over 3 yrs old. I feel bad for her.....I just know she must have hemorrhoids to boot!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

last year, ALL of our eggs looked like that. CRAZY! I had to tape the cartons and..they sold like crazy.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a young hen that only ever layed eggs that size. However she was not very productive. Most were double yolkers. She was a cuckoo marans and I sold her cause she didn't lay eggs very often.She was huge I think I made her lay too early by overfeeding her.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My skinniest little RIR consistantly lays the biggest eggs of the bunch... but that one is humungous!


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

If you want to keep it,drill a hole in the bottom with a small drillbit,and suck the egg out of it with a syring,you might have to shake it up to break it up enough to get it all out and then dry it to preserve the shell.

Either that carton is tiny or it is a huge egg.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Good suggestion, Steve! 

The carton is for jumbo-sized eggs...this egg is just over 8cm long and weighs 1/4lb on our kitchen scale! It's just crazy big.

The hen that layed the egg is a 9 month old Buff Orpington/Welsummer cross. Our Welsummers have been known to lay some huge eggs but NEVER anything like this!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I to have blown out odd eggs, from huge to tiny to odd shaped! I save them and have them in an old wire egg basket out on display......makes great conversation piece


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is huge! Poor chicken! I say it's triple yolked!


----------

